# DUO 322



## Bethstarr (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I am so happy to have found this site. I will try and be very descriptive with the help I need. In my bedroom I had the duo 322 receiver which hooked to my tv. TV 2 was on the other side of the house and worked fine. I recently switched rooms. Unhooked my tv and satellite receiver,came out to the new bedroom and went about setting up everything. Well in my old bedroom I had 4 cables coming up from the cellar and going into the receiver. Realized when I got to the room It wouldn't work having that receiver out here. I brought the receiver back to my old room and hooked everything back up and I am using th TV in my new room as tv2. Thats the background. One of the problems is that my sister wants my old bedroom and wants her tv hooked up. Her tv would become tv 1. I can't remember how to hook it up for the tv to work in her room now. I know I should have wrote everything down. Stupid! Can anyone explain to me where each cable should be plugged into and what one goes to the tv. 
The other problem I have is I am trying to program a new remote to my new tv 2. I can't do it for the life of me.

Any help on any of this would be so appreciated. 
Thank you

Beth


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

TV1, the same room where the reciever is located, is conected thru either the coaxial tv1 output on channel 3, or the RCA (yellow red white) TV1 output to the nearby TV.

You would need the manual to program the remotes to control the TVs in their respective room.

Heres a link to the manual online: http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/user-guides/receivers/322_UserGuide.pdf
It also has hookup diagrams.

You can connect the TV2 output to multiple tvs but that can get complicated.


----------



## Bethstarr (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for the link and help.


----------

